# Irrigation Help/Layout



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

http://imgur.com/ZT2Cbg6


I just moved to this property several months ago and have been giving it some much needed TLC.

As of now it's a 6 zone system with a very strange layout and severely lacking in coverage.

What should I do? Does it need a complete new work or add a zone etc? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Currently sitting at 50 PSI & 5 GPM.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

I had a tech come out and take a look and he's suggesting to just retrofit the entire system. He agreed that whoever originally designed it had no idea what they were doing.

The plan is run 1" lines where needed and put in line valves with the new controllers along with all new heads and properly zone off the property.

Sad pill to take as the system "performs" but still doesn't work great.

Should I go ahead and get a design from Rain Bird?

He's also suggest the Rachio controller over the Hunter (I ordered both) along with mostly Hunter sprays and rotors. It was always my understanding Rainbird had the better sprays and rotors while Hunter had superior spray rotators?

He also gave me a "rough" quote of $8k for a 7 zone system.. keep in mind this is Hawaii so everything is expensive.

Any thoughts?


----------

